# 

## miirene

, , , ,  :   ,     ,               (   "   ")...      .           ,   .     ?

----------


## stas

- ,    .

----------


## jul-2000

(.. )   ?     (   -)   ,      , ..          ,  ,    .  ,  ,      ,       .   ,    .    ,  - -    ,     .  :Smilie:           .
 ,      "   "?
 "1"    "2".  2      "3",  "   ",  3,        4  ,     .  ,     (  ),  4    1,   ,   1 .     4       3    ,        .     2     . 
 ,   : " "
    1    2,  2    "   " (  ), , .  .  ,  , ,    3   .    .       ,    .      ,    ,       ,      (  )    1    . ,         2,      .
  ?

----------


## miirene

,      :-)   stas   jul-2000 (    ,      ),   .

----------


## faust

, , -...



> ,  - -    ,     .


            .  ,     .  ,        -  . 




> 4


.   (   )  4     .




> (   -)   ,      , ..          ,  ,


      (,  -) ? 

.   ,  ,   ,   miirene

----------


## stas

-  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

faust! -!  .     .

----------


## faust

jul-2000
    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## InkVisitor

> _  jul-2000_ 
> *  (.. )   ?     (   -)   ,      , ..          ,  ,    .  ,  ,      ,       .   ,    .    ,  - -    ,     .           .
>  ,      "   "?
>  "1"    "2".  2      "3",  "   ",  3,        4  ,     .  ,     (  ),  4    1,   ,   1 .     4       3    ,        .     2     . 
>  ,   : " "
>     1    2,  2    "   " (  ), , .  .  ,  , ,    3   .    .       ,    .      ,    ,       ,      (  )    1    . ,         2,      .
>   ?*

----------


## faust

*InkVisitor* 
   ?

----------


## InkVisitor

> (.. )   ?     (   -)   ,      , ..          ,  ,    .  ,  ,      ,       .  ,    .    ,  - -    ,     .


-,     -    ,       ,  - ,      ,  ,        ,   ?

----------


## miirene

,   :-)

----------


## faust

*InkVisitor* 
   -,   .    - .   . 8       33/14.

----------


## Natalia-M

*InkVisitor* 


> -,     -    ,       ,  - ,      ,  ,        ,   ?


 ,      ,      .   -      -.        .  !
. . 146  /    /, . 3.              - . ( -      ).
     ()       ,    .
 .  . 16   :
,    ,    ,         ,     .
  ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## faust

,      
,      .

.
 ,        (,  , -,   ).
           .     .  ,             . 11 .
    .

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 




> ,             . 11 .


 . 11.            ,         -  .  ,  ,            . 




> -,  .    - .   . 8       33/14.


 8  / 14/33           !!!




> .
>  ,        (,  , -,   ).


             . 10  / 14/33:
:         ,         ,            - ,        ,    ,       .                             ,      ,        .

*InkVisitor* 

  ...




> -,     -    ,       ,  - ,      ,  ,        ,   ?



   ! 
   -    ,         
)             (        ),
)          (          )
(. 29     ). 

      -         ,     !

 ,      (, ,  ),  ,            (         ),           ,         ,            - ,       .

----------


## faust

*Natalia-M* 



> ,  ,


  :Smilie: .    .
,   ,   :  " "     ,  . 

,    ,      ,          . 
     .
,  :



> ,





> .


,  ,    ? 

PS ,     33/14.

----------


## .

> ,        ,   ?


   , , ...
          ,    - ,      ...
    ,    -    ...

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> .    .


  !  ,    " " - . ,       ,        !



> ,   ,   :  " "     ,  .


 ,   -     . 146  -    .  ?        ,     - ,    .



> .


  ,    ,     !



> .


  !            !


> ,  ,    ?


-.      ,     ,      .



> PS ,     33/14.


 !  . 8 -    " "!

----------


## Natalia-M

* .* 


> ,    - ,      ...


    " "    ,   (   )     (,     ),       !!!!!

----------


## Natalia-M

* .* 


> -


:  -,  ,      !

----------


## .

> 


        - ...

----------


## faust

*Natalia-M* 
      ,  .    


> ,    ,     !


        -     .




> !  ,    " " - . ,       ,        !


, ,  .    ,  -      .     -       . 

* .* 


> 


 ,   ( )   "   ."  .      .  ,  ,   .

----------


## faust

> :  -,  ,


:        .




> - ...


     ? ?

----------

* .* 


> - ...


     ?
 ()      !
_________________________________-
   !

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 
????
 ,      ! ,     ""  !   ,    !


> ? ?


, ?      !   ""    !

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,  .


     ,   ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ()      !


     ?        ,       ,     .



> ""    !


    ,       ...
   ?        ..

----------


## Natalia-M

* .* 


> ,       ...


  . 1   14/33

...	      ,    ( ,  , , ,  ,        )     .
	                ( 153 - 181, 307 - 419    ) <*>.                        .
     - !

----------


## faust

*Natalia-M* 



> ,   ,     ?


. .
    ,  , ,                :
1)   
2)  
3) 
     ? .            .

* .* 



> ,       ...


   ...

, -,              ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,    ,     !
> 
> 
> 
>         -     .


       :



> .


     ,     !
 :Wink:

----------


## Natalia-M

* .* 


> ?        ..


 ,   ,       (  )   !

----------


## .

> ,     .


    ... .. ...    ...    ...




> ?


 ...       ,       .

----------


## faust

> :


   ,    .

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ? .


      ,      ( )    1,  2,3,4,5.... ""?  :Wink:

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,    .


   ,     ,      ,      !     ...

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,      ( )    1,  2,3,4,5.... ""?


  !    !
       !

----------


## faust

> ,      ( )    1,  2,3,4,5.... ""?


        ,  ,  -   .
 ?   - -,   .

P.S.   .   10    .    ,  .      ,         , ,  .
  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> :
> 1)   
> 2)  
> 3)


...
     ,  . ,  ,    .
   ,    .
   :
1)   :      ,    ....  ... ...
2)   :
 ?
  ,    !
 ,    !

 ?

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 
  !

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,


   !

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,      ( )    1,  2,3,4,5.... ""? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>         ,  ,  -   .


    !    ,  !
 . 2 .385 ,     ,    ,   ,  .
,  (      ,   )    "",    !       ! ,  / ... :Wink:

----------


## Natalia-M

*miirene*
 ,     ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## faust

:
     ?
",         , ..       -         ,        ,           (  -  , ,   )".
() YAGO (       )
http://www.lawfirm.ru/forum/viewtopi...E5%F1%F1%E8%2A

,  .  ...

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 
   :
. 3 . 389  (  ):             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    ,  ""           !

             !

:    !

----------


## .

*Natalia-M*      ....      ,    ,      ...
    ,  



> ,  ""          !


  ...

----------


## Natalia-M

* .* 
!
-,    !
:   (  ),        ,   ,       " ",         ,  . ,         . 
      ,         ,     .




> :
>      ?
> ",         , ..       -         ,        ,           (  -  , ,   )".
> () YAGO (       )
> http://www.lawfirm.ru/forum/viewtop...F1%E8%2A


    !
 . 146  /    / . 3.:              - .

       .
  389  /  / . 3:             .
 ,         ! 
   ,      ,      ,   . 3 . 146, . 3 . 389  /   /.





> Natalia-M      ....      ,    ,      ...


,            ,    .  , ,   ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> -  , ,


   ?  -  ,      .
  ?  -   .
  ,     :
 -     ,          .

----------


## faust

*Natalia-M* 


> ,            ,    .  , , ,    ...







> -


   . 
1)	         ,     .   .
2)	  
3)	      ,        
4)	 ,        ,    (     ): 

,         ,      -       ,   ()     ,       - .           ,         , ,             ,     .  , ,        (  )     ,        ,              . (     .      )

    :  
"   ,      ,        .       -            "; " -  ,     ,  ,   ,  ,        ()   ".

   ,    ,     , ,  ,      (  )  :Smilie: 

PS   ,        ,        .

----------


## stas

*Natalia-M*,    389,   146,      "", ""   .   (-), IMHO,    "" .   ,      .

   ,    ,   ("", "", "" -       ,     ). ,       (),      ...     :Wink:

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 




> ,         ,


  ? /  ,  "--" !/



> , ,        (  )     ,        ,              .


      . ,  ,     ,  ,      , - !
 :


> (  )


   !   !    -    ! ( -      )    : -          /   /.




> , ,  ,     (  )


 -!
   : -, , ,        . .
  -  !
 -   !!!

      !      ,   !
:  .  ,    .  .     .   ,     ?  .

----------


## faust

*Natalia-M* 


> ? /  ,  "--" !/


. , . 



> .  ,    .  .     .   ,     ?  .


.      

 -  :Smilie: 

   ,   ,    (     ).     .

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> . , .


       ? ,     , , IMHO,       ...   ...?     ?

----------


## faust

7.       ,     ,      ,   ,          ,   ,      ,         .

     . 7 ( ,      ) -    .       ...

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> 7.       ,     ,      ,   ,          ,   ,      ,         .


 ,   -  ... :Confused:  
 -     !
    -    !
!

----------


## Natalia-M

*faust* 


> ,   ,


    !   ...     !

----------


## faust

-  . .   . 8   33/14 ()

----------


## Natalia-M

*<b>faust</b>*,   ?

----------


## faust

> ?


    "       ..."

----------

